# US '08 Giants are up!



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Just in case you're not aware, the 2008 US road models are up on the Giant site:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/

Cheers,


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

the black tcr ISP frameset looks sweet!!!


----------



## dougbie (Jul 27, 2007)

Where oh Where have the carbon trinity's gone?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Fugly

I like my 2006 TCR advanced much better.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

man i was just having the opposite reaction. my 06 comp limited's paint scheme has nothing on these new ones. <sigh>.

oh well, it's just paint.


----------



## dougbie (Jul 27, 2007)

I also have an 07 Tcr advanced t-mobile team bike (the white frame) but I ride a trinity carbon for my triathlons. I have been down the alloy/carbon road but find carbon much nicer especially for ironman events


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

why is a composite frameset $1700 and a tcr c3 $1900? are the 105 group, wheels, seat, seatpost and handlebars only worth $200?

couldnt you just buy the bike and sell the parts for more than $200 if you only wanted the frameset?


----------

